# Found paddle board paddle at Dinkle lake



## tkearsey (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Tim. I'm listing for a buddy Mike Shook who left the paddles at dinkle lake. There was an adult Werner and a kids paddle. Mikes phone number is 618-6795. 
Thx, TK


----------

